# pessaries



## star9 (May 4, 2007)

My GP has said she can offer me no more treatment for a reccurring pelvic infection I have had since I gave birth to my son two years ago.
I have had oral anitbiotics which didn't work and an antibiotic cream which came in a pessary/cream form. Now the infection has come back and she has said to go to a pharmacist  but didn't say what they could offer me. Can you help?? 
My symptoms are a heavy creamy discharge which doesn't smell great(sorry tmi). I am on my 2ww so there is a small chance I am pregnant. What should I ask for. Canesten doesn't seem to shift it.

thanks


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi star,

Sorry to say but I doubt that any pharmacist would be able to advise on this or provide anything apart from treatment for thrush. The only available preparations over the counter for gynae infections are clotrimazole (pessary/cream) or fluconazole (oral) and these are only effective for candida infection. Have you had a definitive diagnosis on the specific bug causing the infection? If it is recurrent thrush then you could buy treatment over the counter (changing diet can also help to reduce attacks) but if it is something else then you would have to get a prescription for antibiotics from the GP. To be honest this is really a medical issue that you should seek further help with, not sure if you could see another GP in the practice instead? If it keeps recurring I'd be inclined to push for a referral to the local gynae specialist to ensure that there is nothing else causing this and get fully checked out internally.

Sorry can't really help with this.
Maz x


----------



## star9 (May 4, 2007)

Thanks for replying and being so informative.

I forgot to say I had swabs done when I initially visited the gp and they came back all clear but the fact I can't seem to shift it is making me think I should go back to the gp and be more assertive!! I will try another dose of caneten and if that doesn't work then I shall go back

Thanks again

Star x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Star,

Hmmmm I suppose if swabs were taken and came back negative then it would be hard to know what to treat for so perhaps this is why GP feels they are unable to offer anything further   But then just because the swab didn't grow anything first time round doesn't mean to say there isn't anything there   Strong smelling discharge is often an indicator of some sort of infection going on. Not sure what your diet is like but cutting out refined sugar can reduce incidence of thrush so might be worth a try to see if diet has any influence  Like you say though if it doesn't improve then you are perfectly entitled to go back to GP again to discuss and ask for another opinion 

Hope you can get this resolved  
Maz x


----------

